# Breeder recommendations in Oklahoma area



## wiildwolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi I am looking for a blk/red GSD puppy. He will be mainly a companion dog with some hobby sport training. I really want a healthy dog with sound temperament. Unfortunately i do not have thousands to spend....

Does anyone know of a good breeder in this area?

Any help will be appreciated..
Thank you 
Nickie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For German Show lines, you have Vom Tal der Schatten right near the TX/OK border. I have met some dogs they produced and were very impressed.

https://www.vtds-gsds.com/

I came across Rittermark when I was looking for a pup 4 years ago and liked their dogs very much. The people were also friendly and helpful. Rittermark german shepherd puppies oklahoma city


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can also check out Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester, OK. 

My current agility dog is a Tidmore dog and this breeder is a personal friend. I can vouch for her program, her dogs and her personally. 

http://gsdnet.org/

You can also check out her fb page, there is a link on her website. Most of her updates are on fb. She has a new litter just born on Dec 31.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Austerlitz just had a litter as well.


----------

